# Military terminology.



## Enzo (8 Jun 2006)

Recently, certain usage of military terminology was brought to my attention in a capacity that was out of context. Life coaches, personal growth advocates, multi-layered marketing types use positive language to support their products and services. Military parlance appears to be favoured, in particular the word: warrior. *"We are all warriors", "the way of the peaceful warrior", "everyone has a true warrior inside them*, etc.

Followed closely is the use of famous military quotes:

_*"They've got us surrounded again, the poor bastards".*_*
General Creighton W. Abrams, at the Battle of the Bulge

I'm curious as to the feelings that arise in direct relation to this practice? Is this a matter of imitation as flattery, or is it disrespectful?*


----------



## paracowboy (8 Jun 2006)

it's a way for the gutless to feel better about themselves, and for snake-oil salesmen to trade on the insecurities of the gutless.

If they were truly warriors, they'd enlist and stand a post or don a badge. 

I can call myself a gourmet chef all day, but I still can't make edible food.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Jun 2006)

Sometimes military terminology is just the best way to express the idea. It has little to do with self worth or disrespect. A friend of mine teaches volleyball to junior high school girls in Florida. She tells me the term "weapon" is used frequently. 

Language means things; I suppose the civvie world adopts aggressive language thinking it will work for them while the army has been slowly backing away from it.


----------



## Haggis (8 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> it's a way for the gutless to feel better about themselves, and for snake-oil salesmen to trade on the insecurities of the gutless.
> 
> If they were truly warriors, they'd enlist and stand a post or don a badge.
> 
> I can call myself a gourmet chef all day, but I still can't make edible food.



Using military terminology in business is a substitute for a clear articulation of your company intent.  However, some terminology is interchangeable:

Company Vision = Commander's Intent

Desired End State = Corporate Goals

???


----------



## Red 6 (28 Jun 2006)

It's a funny thing, the way of the soldier. People who have never even seen an infantryman want to be like him. Business recognizes that the military knows how to get things done. (Sometimes it seems a stretch to those of us who've served...) ??? There are all sorts of books and videos about leadership principles of the Marines, business tactics the SEAL way, that kind of thing. The phrase, "Let's roll," has taken on an almost hallowed meaning in the US after 9-11. But, it's been used in armor for probably as long as they've been sticking treads on a metal box. 

It's the same thing as football terms in the Army. I can't even remember how many times I heard, "We're within striking distance to the goal line. We've just got to get the ball across." I always had to bite my tongue to stop myself from asking, "What ball?" 

It makes you wonder though. In business, the bottom line is the profit. In the Army, it's accomplishing the mission. I don't know. Maybe it doesn't really matter. Maybe veterans groups should send donation requests to all these outfits using military-speak and find out where they have their sights focused. :gunner:


----------



## c4th (29 Jun 2006)

Civvies have been hijacking military lexicon for decades at least.  I suspect some of it was legitimate migration from the sports fields of West Point and RMC to commanders in the field who then went on to careers in business, law, etc....   Some is a deliberate social undermining such as "V" for victory morphing to "Peace".  Others are IMO simply pathetic attempts to add excitement to an otherwise bland existence such as using the terms of "battle" and "combat" to describe either business or televised sports.  

I agree with Paracowboy in reference to Snake-Oil Salesmen.  Mission verbs sell, and we got lots.


----------

